# how do I make my finger stop twitching?



## incorrigible (Jun 3, 2007)

It's seriously getting on my nerves! My pointer finger on my right hand has been twitching since this afternoon. It's about every 5-30 seconds but if I make a loose fist, it's every 1-3 seconds. It pulls sideways toward my thumb. I've tried massaging the muscles and it doesn't do any good. It's like a self inflicted water torture or something.









I'm sure it will just stop on it's own at some point...it'll go the same way it came. I'd really like it to stop now though. Any idea how I can make it stop???







:


----------



## dooldad (Mar 23, 2005)

Muscle twitching can be from magnesium deficiency. Try supplementing with 200mg twice a day. I used to get eye and biceps twitches all the time until a few years ago when I start taking mag.

Hope it goes away soon.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

It is very annoying! I remember a time, shortly after giving birth to my first, during which I had periodic twitching of the fingers. It would start in one finger, last half a day, then start up again in another. It's next to impossible to fall asleep with that going on. I have no suggestions for you, but it will indeed go away...I had it 7 years ago, and now it's very, very rare for a finger to twitch but when it does, it lasts just minutes and is gone. Hoping it goes away soon for you!


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

Have you been doing a lot of repetitive motion kind of things lately? I get that same kind of weird twitch when I've been using a crochet hook, writing or anything else that requires that kind of grip for too long.


----------

